# New haunt convention july 27th 2019 10am to 11pm in Stafford ct



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I was really hoping they would post a list of actual vendors that will be there, but it appears not. Since I wouldn't be going to any of the classes, and the vendor space is outdoors, not the smartest idea in New England any time of the year, I don't want to drive all the way down there and find out the place is empty like a flea market at 4:30PM. I may end up waiting until next year, or if I do go just get tickets at the last minute if the weather is going to be nice.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Did anyone actually go to his? Was there a good crowd? Was it worth it, or was it just a handful of tables with some latex masks, old dvds, and chotskies?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Someone posted a video, and their class. I am going with "empty like a flea market at 4:30PM." 






This was the only other feedback I saw from another thread. 









New England Haunt Show


Calling all home haunters, professional haunters, and Halloween enthusiasts!! The First Annual New England Haunt Show at Fright Haven in Stratford Connecticut July 27th from 10 am to 11 pm. This may be the first year of this event, but we are planning to host it for many years to come and...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting link! Hopefully it will gain some traction next year.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> Thanks for posting link! Hopefully it will gain some traction next year.


I'm hoping for the same thing.


----------

